# Ramon Tinoco



## ramon tinoco (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey my name is Ramon Tinoco. I am a full time beekeeper from Northern California. Most of my family is in the bee business. I have spent around 18 years in the bee business. I make queens,packages and pollinate.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource Ramon!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome. I guess that you are kin to Noel?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ramon!


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome


----------

